
Microsoft's undersea datacenter has live webcams now - whalesalad
https://natick.research.microsoft.com/
======
evannoronha
I love how Microsoft is super secretive about the location of their Phase 1
deployment, but they made a promo video clearly showing it in Avila Beach:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2oJw1a_qEM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2oJw1a_qEM)

------
russellbeattie
Whoah, why are there so many fish??? They're swarming near the cameras like it
was feeding time at an aquarium!

~~~
mdhen
If I had to guess I would say it's where they're releasing heat. Fish love
warm water.

------
mobilemidget
Jaws must be chewing on the cables; page doesn’t load for me on any device

------
nbsd4life
Why are there so many fish?

